# Robinson model figures



## blitzkrieg68 (Oct 4, 2005)

Gosh, I wish someone could make model figures of the Robinsons scaled for the Polar Lights Jupiter 2!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

blitzkrieg68 said:


> Gosh, I wish someone could make model figures of the Robinsons scaled for the Polar Lights Jupiter 2!


When you get into likneses, you have to deal with the rights holder and or the actor involved. The Dr. Smith kit from Polar Lights did not bear a strong resemblance to Jonathan Harris for this reason I believe.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

RSN said:


> When you get into likneses, you have to deal with the rights holder and or the actor involved. The Dr. Smith kit from Polar Lights did not bear a strong resemblance to Jonathan Harris for this reason I believe.


At that scale for the PL Jupiter 2, likenesses would be hard to duplicate. A generic head on a body painted the correct uniform colors would be more than enough to know who it represented without violating the actors rights.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

liskorea317 said:


> At that scale for the PL Jupiter 2, likenesses would be hard to duplicate. A generic head on a body painted the correct uniform colors would be more than enough to know who it represented without violating the actors rights.


Yup, that is the only way to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Just a thought, what scale are the figures that come with the Polar lights Cyclops kit? Don't have mine handy to measure.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Id say they are too big for the PL kit.

Z
*


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Why are we even talking about the Polar Lights Jupiter 2, Moebius did not produce it?!


----------



## J2 builder (Apr 8, 2012)

RSN said:


> When you get into likneses, you have to deal with the rights holder and or the actor involved. The Dr. Smith kit from Polar Lights did not bear a strong resemblance to Jonathan Harris for this reason I believe.


It is for this reason I do not really want model figures for my Moebius J2. If they cannot look like the actors but instead look like department store dummies, then I will settle for a lone robot B9 to stand watch. I guess the robot's likeness doesn't upset anyone.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

I agree with RSN that this is not the place to discuss anything other than Moebius kits. However, I will answer this one question on the PL J2, and then suggest that we move on.

The design goal of the PL J2 was different than the Moebius in that there was an attempt to reconcile the upper deck to the hero miniature contours by expanding the working radius. As such, certain liberties had to be taken with respect to spreading out the various components to the extent that it was not a match for the actual studio set. The concept is neither better nor worse than the Moebius approach, but simply different. The tooling and execution are obviously superior on the Moebius model.

As a result, the PL J2 scale is also quite different, despite the reference to 1/48 in the manual (which I never agreed with). Now, if you reference the scale of projected figures to the heights of the hatches and freezing tubes, which is something that I always advocated, some choices do become available.

My suggestion is to hunt down a kit of the old "Invaders" spaceship model, as it contains a number of figures that, when painted properly, become very believable selected members of the Robinson family. I actually used two of these for my scratch build, and I believe Cult still has the images on line. The one holding the microphone (on my model) looks remarkably like John Robinson.

I hope this helps.
Ron G.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

J2 builder said:


> It is for this reason I do not really want model figures for my Moebius J2. If they cannot look like the actors but instead look like department store dummies, then I will settle for a lone robot B9 to stand watch. I guess the robot's likeness doesn't upset anyone.


Take a look at Tim Nolan's wonderful double Chariot build here in this forum, complete with figures. Thats as good as they will get and they are a larger 1/24 scale.
But they still bring the things to life!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

*Robinson model figures 1:26 scale, 'one-of-a-kind set' (private collector)*

Rights holder(s)! That's why I went a different route (as a private collector) and had my 1/26 scale Robinson famliy sets constructed (circa '2007) _privately_ as a _'one-of-a- kind'_ project. Even at 1:26 scale there is a very strong facial and body recognition to the actors especially the three adult figures of, Guy Williams as Prof. John Robinson, June Lockhart as Dr. Maureen Robinson and Mark Goddard as Major Donald West. The scale figures complement my commissioned 1/26 scale, 24 inch diameter J2 ... Oops! *Please note* these figures are not being reproduced at any scale and therefore zero profit! "Please, no inquires regarding of casting copies!" I'm just sharing on what can be done by going the extra ($k) mile in ones 'unique-private collection'! :thumbsup:
i.e. Prof. John Robinson, 1:26 scale (just under 3" inches tall), in "Cryo-sleep" mode, set #1 of 2)


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

At 1/24th or 1/35th scale,it's too small for a noticable resemblance.Just call them Space Explorers and avoid any lawsuits this way.


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

When the PL J2 was the only ship out there, there was an aftermarket figure of the Robinson made for the scale. I still have them as well as the other aftermarket parts for that ship like accurate seats for the front of the ship, lighting, even a large display base with sound.

Michael


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Why the Heck does'nt somebody recast the old 60's Remco "Switch n Go" set,they were Very nice figures with great details. They are worth a pretty penny now. I would DEFINATELY buy 2 sets!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Moonman27 said:


> Why the Heck does'nt somebody recast the old 60's Remco "Switch n Go" set,they were Very nice figures with great details. They are worth a pretty penny now. I would DEFINATELY buy 2 sets!


They have been...


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> They have been...


Switch-and-go figures are scaled closer to the Moebius J-2.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> Switch-and-go figures are scaled closer to the Moebius J-2.


Yes I know. they are nominally 1/32 scale. But yes they have been recast.

The crappy resin Lunar Models figures for their old 1/32 scale J2 kit were about 1/48 scale now that I think of it. I got some and they were TINY. Vastly smaller than 1/32


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

It is high time that someone produced a PL J2 figures set for the here and now, in an older post that 
I had read some time ago the original creator of the best figure set to date stated that he would 
not produce another set but there was something about working with someone else to produce one
I think. If anyone has any updates please post.

fortress


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

So,where can one obtain a set of recast Switch n Go figures??? I want a set,but I imagine they are not too cheap.


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Hey Moonman, 

Gosh, I was so excited to get my Switch-n-Go Jupiter 2 that Christmas. I think I was like Ralphie and making sure my mom knew what to get me. At least I wasn't in danger of shooting out by eye. I was only worried that I'd drop the J2 as it was flying threw space or have too much of a rough landing. 

I was so sad about a year or so later when I lost the John Robinson figure. The ship went into mothballs until my mom convinced me to give it away to the son of a friend of hers. A year after that we were in their home and I saw the ruins of the ship in his room. I remember being so upset. Man, those were the days.

Yes, someone within the past year or two repoped them. I thought I had seen them either on BucWheat's page or at CultTV. I was just at their sites and don't see them. As I typed this, I thought that it might have been Al at Python Kits who did them. He's been seriously ill the past year and his website is down right now. 

I was tempted to get them but if I remember, John's jet pack wasn't repopped. Can't have Dr. R without his jet pack.

Michael


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

They were on Python's site and I think for a while at Cult's.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

So, I guess the"Switch n go" figures are unavailable.Again. Damn.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Those are some nice work!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Model Man said:


> Those are some nice work!


Thank you Tom and Happy Holidays to you and your family good sir...

1/26 scale custom made, one-of-a-kind, Robinson family and Major West *'Cryo-sleep'* set(1 of 2) and *'Up-and-about'* set(2 of 2) as mentioned on post *#11*
Strong facial and body recognition to the actors especially the three adult figures of, Guy Williams as Prof. John Robinson, June Lockhart as Dr. Maureen Robinson and Mark Goddard as Major Donald West. 
-


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

The original Lunar Models 1/35 Figures worked well with several of my builds...





So I am not too sure where the idea "they were way too small",Came from. With some skill, they could be painted to actually look like the cast.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Captain Han Solo said:


> The original Lunar Models 1/35 Figures worked well with several of my builds...
> 
> 
> So I am not too sure where the idea "they were way too small",Came from. With some skill, they could be painted to actually look like the cast.


I had a set of Lunar figures and compared to 1/35 or 1/32 scale they were more like 1/40. The instructions said they purposely made them smaller to fit inside their Jupiter 2 kit. I still have the Robot and he is much smaller than the Johnny Lightning version.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

djnick66 said:


> I had a set of Lunar figures and compared to 1/35 or 1/32 scale they were more like 1/40. The instructions said they purposely made them smaller to fit inside their Jupiter 2 kit. I still have the Robot and he is much smaller than the Johnny Lightning version.


I used the the Johnny Lightning Robots for my builds, But as is, they are too tall. You have to remove the little wheels and do some some cutting and fixing to the shaft that extends his bubble head.
But the lunar Figures were perfect...to me anyway. I wish I could get more. They look great inside the ship...And like I said, they can be painted to look like the actors.The switch and go figures are way too big and don't look right. This debate happened before when the kit(Moebius Jupiter 2 ) was first released.

The Moebius Jupiter 2 is not a true 1/35 scale.

Sometimes you just have to go with what looks ...right and forget about what exact scale it's supposed to be. Just look at the above pictures of the Lunar Figures in one of my builds.

The excuse that at that scale you can't get the likeness is nonsense. Just take a look at the old Flying Sub kit. They captured the likeness of Crane and Nelson and they were much smaller.

Having said all that, please, feel free to use or not use any figures you want!!! I just wanted to offer an opinion with pictures to judge for yourself.


----------



## DLHamblin (Nov 7, 2008)

Just saw these, anyone have a set? I may order for my Moebius J2
http://www.monstersinmotion.com/car...-2-ii-18-robinson-family-1-35-figures-p-16162


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

DLHamblin said:


> Just saw these, anyone have a set? I may order for my Moebius J2
> http://www.monstersinmotion.com/car...-2-ii-18-robinson-family-1-35-figures-p-16162


Those are the Paragrafix set. They are pretty nice. I have a set. They need
Cleanup and sanding, but are well done and look good when finished. No robot though, but Moebius is set to release their 1/35 Chariot-pod kit soon with its own Robot figure in same scale. Worth getting!


----------



## DLHamblin (Nov 7, 2008)

liskorea317 said:


> Those are the Paragrafix set. They are pretty nice. I have a set. They need
> Cleanup and sanding, but are well done and look good when finished. No robot though, but Moebius is set to release their 1/35 Chariot-pod kit soon with its own Robot figure in same scale. Worth getting!


Great, I will order a set!!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

liskorea317 said:


> Those are the Paragrafix set. They are pretty nice. I have a set. They need
> Cleanup and sanding, but are well done and look good when finished. No robot though, but Moebius is set to release their 1/35 Chariot-pod kit soon with its own Robot figure in same scale. Worth getting!


I never have seen these actually finished and painted


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

WEAPON X said:


> Rights holder(s)! That's why I went a different route (as a private collector) and had my 1/26 scale Robinson famliy sets constructed (circa '2007) _privately_ as a _'one-of-a- kind'_ project. The scale figures complement my commissioned 1/26 scale, 24 inch diameter J2 ... Oops! *Please note* these figures are not being reproduced at any scale and therefore zero profit! "Please, no inquires regarding of casting copies!" I'm just sharing on what can be done by going the extra () mile in ones 'unique-private collection'! :thumbsup:
> i.e. Prof. John Robinson, 1:26 scale (just under 3" inches tall), in "Cryo-sleep" mode, set #1 of 2)


my god those are really nice!!!! Those would make for nice
design for a kit concept.

Fortress


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey Fortress, I thank you for the compliment on my LIS figures but these figures *can not* be used in any kit design and or duplications due to Space Productions copyrights and or license. I'm just sharing some photos of my 'one-of-a-kind', custom made LIS 1/26 scale figure sets from my private collection. I just wanted something more in uniqueness, for my sci-fi model collection. So I was prepared to spend serious money! As for the results, I'm extremely happy on how these scales figures came out. 



fortress said:


> my god those are really nice!!!! Those would make for nice
> design for a kit concept.
> 
> Fortress


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

These are VERY nice indeed!! 
I would love to have a set this nice for the Moebius J2 !!!!:hat:
I thought someone was going to do a spacesuit set of 1/35 scale figures for the J2??:freak:
What ever happened with that? I quess we will have to wait for the 1/35 chariot/spacepod kit to get a good 1/35 robot?!?!!
Ron


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

rondenning, try contacting Mr. Gil Hernandez of 'Just An Illusion'. He may have a set of the 1/35 scale figures you are looking for. 

happy hunting, sir,
~ Ben G.



rondenning said:


> These are VERY nice indeed!!
> I would love to have a set this nice for the Moebius J2 !!!!:hat:
> I thought someone was going to do a spacesuit set of 1/35 scale figures for the J2??:freak:
> What ever happened with that? I quess we will have to wait for the 1/35 chariot/spacepod kit to get a good 1/35 robot?!?!!
> Ron


----------



## Josellas (May 20, 2004)

Mr. Gross, respectfully,I am sorry to disagree with you. One can leap frog from one design to another to get some excellent ideas on how to proceed with a project. For instance, I have a Lunar J2 that I have and have incorporated some ideas I had on the build into a clients Moebius J2.
So when one refers to the Polar J2, you can see how it generated some interest in an approach that you may have instigated to make for a better approach to utilizing figures from other sources for the Moebius 18 inch incarnation.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

'Lost In Space' in 1:26 scale. Custom built (circa '2007/ '2008), 'one-of-a-kind' sets (Set-A; "Cryo-sleep" and Set-B; "Up and about").

*** To paraphrase, Dr. Smith: "There's no need for any of you to worry about your physical condition. You are all in top shape and ready to go. I envy you for your adventure." ***


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow, Dr. Smith is a spitting image of one of the puppets from one of those old giant-head super-marination shows. That takes me back. Too cool.


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Starseeker I just PM you.


----------

